# Tesla driver dies in a Model S after hitting a tree, battery caught fire, Tesla launches an investig



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Tesla launches an investigation of itself. Sounds very Silicon Valley. Ready to ride in an Uber autonomous car?

*https://electrek.co/2016/09/07/tesla-driver-dies-burning-model-s-hitting-tree-tesla-investigation/*


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Elon Musk is a real life Victor Frankenstein.
Why are we letting these lunatics shape our world?
A handful of private enterprise elites like Kalanik and Musk are making decisions which affect our very ability to function the way we used to.


----------



## Cole Hann (Aug 22, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Elon Musk is a real life Victor Frankenstein.
> Why are we letting these lunatics shape our world?
> A handful of private enterprise elites like Kalanik and Musk are making decisions which affect our very ability to function the way we used to.


as did Henry Ford, Thomas Edison, Nikola Tesla, The Wright Brothers etc

the automobile will never replace the horse. Americans Love their Horses 
Many feared electricity thinking it would jump out of the switch and kill them. Subsquently the rich only had their seervants turn on lights.
Up in the sky? r u nutz AiroWhat?
Manufacturing Robots will NEVER replace the working man!
Self Driving cars.... never in a million years  They can't do this, They cant do that. Americans love their Beloved Cars and love to drive (until they dont)


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Cole Hann said:


> as did Henry Ford, Thomas Edison, Nikola Tesla, The Wright Brothers etc
> 
> the automobile will never replace the horse. Americans Love their Horses
> Many feared electricity thinking it would jump out of the switch and kill them. Subsquently the rich only had their seervants turn on lights.
> ...


Nope


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

George Orwell called.
To apologise for the late delivery of "1984".
He's sending Franz Kafka right over, to sort things out.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> George Orwell called.
> To apologise for the late delivery of "1984".
> He's sending Franz Kafka right over, to sort things out.


Methinks Huxley would be more appropriate.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

"The automobile will never replace the horse".
Damn straight - how many automobiles have won the Triple Crown?


----------



## Cole Hann (Aug 22, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> "The automobile will never replace the horse".
> Damn straight - how many automobiles have won the Triple Crown?


how many horses have won the Grand Prix, Indianapolis 500?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Touche!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> "The automobile will never replace the horse".
> Damn straight - how many automobiles have won the Triple Crown?


Some do call Daytona, Talladega and Brickyard the Triple Crown.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Yet they all have drivers.
Horses are actually an exception.

Horses are born autonomous.


----------



## 4736353377384555736 (Aug 27, 2016)

the funny thing is I would love to see self-driving cars as I've said before. I would love never having to drive in Southern California traffic again. But that fantasy does not cloud my judgment when I say that they're not even close.


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Elon Musk is a real life Victor Frankenstein.
> Why are we letting these lunatics shape our world?
> A handful of private enterprise elites like Kalanik and Musk are making decisions which affect our very ability to function the way we used to.


Who believes anything coming out of Silicon Valley's Unicorn Farce-- Musk, Kalanik, Holmes (Theranos)? For example, watch the clip and answer the question "Is this a fast fire or explosion?"

*http://www.cnbc.com/2016/09/02/elon...lode-but-instead-experienced-a-fast-fire.html*


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Ca$h4 said:


> Tesla launches an investigation of itself. Sounds very Silicon Valley. Ready to ride in an Uber autonomous car?
> 
> *https://electrek.co/2016/09/07/tesla-driver-dies-burning-model-s-hitting-tree-tesla-investigation/*


Teslas are not autonomous. That driver could not use autopilot on that road. This is just another human dead from human drivers.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Some do call Daytona, Talladega and Brickyard the Triple Crown.


Has anyone ever done it, all in the one year?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Ca$h4 said:


> Who believes anything coming out of Silicon Valley's Unicorn Farce-- Musk, Kalanik, Holmes (Theranos)? For example, watch the clip and answer the question "Is this a fast fire or explosion?"
> 
> *http://www.cnbc.com/2016/09/02/elon...lode-but-instead-experienced-a-fast-fire.html*


Answer it as an amature or as an expert, like Musk, using proper definitions?

It's a fire. It started on the outside and slowly, relative to an explosion, destroyed the rocket. If humans were on board and the escape system worked as designed, they would have been saved, which was his point. In an explosion, they would not.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

4736353377384555736 said:


> But that fantasy does not cloud my judgment when I say that they're not even close.


I would disagree. Almost no expert agrees with your estimates for a reason. That reason is they know what they're talking about.

This is a multi-trillion dollar race for a $10,000,000,000,000 annual market. Nothing is going to stop them.


----------



## 4736353377384555736 (Aug 27, 2016)

Except reality 





It took them about 60 years to fulfill the promises above.


----------



## 4736353377384555736 (Aug 27, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Almost no expert agrees with your estimates for a reason.


 Which experts are you referring to and where did you get the information that they purport to say?


----------

